# Fourmile Lake, Chelsea



## iawmmbones (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi all, how is the fishing on Fourmile Lake? I've heard it's pretty shallow! I'm primarily interested in targeting pike.
Thanks


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

lots of hammer handle pike in winter. Should be catchable. Not sure if there are many legal size.


----------



## rkc118 (Oct 30, 2014)

I was there 2 weekends ago, it is very rough to launch there, thought the boat was going to fall off the side of the trailer halfway in. Take a look at an arial image, you will see the shallow areas and where the deep water is. I have had luck on pike casting to the bulrushes near the deep water. Lots of bluegill and bass in there as well.


----------



## iawmmbones (Aug 18, 2016)

Good to hear! I'd be happy with just catching a bunch of hammer handles myself


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

Have not fished it for 30 years or better. We had good luck in the marl pits behind it, back in the day. Much deeper and structures.

Bluegills and bass, but heard of some lunker hybrids in four mile.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

I contacted Kristen Bissell who deals with public land matters last year. It’s funny this thread popped up I was just wondering if anything was done to the launch. They have looked into it and the lake is literally draining out, unfortunately it’s a ridiculous amount of hoops they have to jump thru along with a large chunk of money to fix the infrastructure of the lake. The lake used to be dredged for its muck. The company that was running the operation set up the dike system to run equipment, I guess the last thing they thought about was longevity of the roadway. So now the water is getting out, has been for years. Water level keeps dropping yearly. Kristen was going to try and get something done this year on the launch. 


I haven’t been out there recently. You shouldn’t have any issues catching a lot of pike. Ton of hammer handles in there. Good number of bass. Also has good redear sunfish and bluegills run pretty decent size, if you can find em.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

HUGE gills in there. I mean TANKS. But they are not real easy to catch.


----------



## LG1 (Sep 8, 2008)

Fished it 5-6 yrs ago. Caught decent amount of pike in the first deep hole. Was in a 12ft boat with only a trolling motor at the time. It is very shallow on pretty much most the lake. Did catch some good size redears then also.


----------



## CWINST (Nov 3, 2017)

I was thinking of trying out this lake with my son to catch his first like. Two questions. Is the boat launch Ok to use? I have a 14 tracker. Also. How is pike fishing?

I heard the lake was shallow or being drained. So not sure about launching and fishing. Wanted to check before I made the drive.


----------



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

CWINST said:


> I was thinking of trying out this lake with my son to catch his first like. Two questions. Is the boat launch Ok to use? I have a 14 tracker. Also. How is pike fishing?
> 
> I heard the lake was shallow or being drained. So not sure about launching and fishing. Wanted to check before I made the drive.


I went there last Nov to launch for ducks with my 14' deep V. I backed in until the rear tires were in the water at the better check stage. I had hip boots on and decided not to try and launch with the car. When I pulled back out the tail lights and trailer had about 2-3" of muck mud on them, which could be rinsed, wiped, hosed off. If you can slide the boat off the trailer, go for it, you should be able to winch it back on. Once you get out to the lake you should be fine. I haven't fished since the 70s or 80s, so I don't know how the fishing is.


----------



## CWINST (Nov 3, 2017)

Thanks. Is there an actual dock there? 


OnHoPr said:


> I went there last Nov to launch for ducks with my 14' deep V. I backed in until the rear tires were in the water at the better check stage. I had hip boots on and decided not to try and launch with the car. When I pulled back out the tail lights and trailer had about 2-3" of muck mud on them, which could be rinsed, wiped, hosed off. If you can slide the boat off the trailer, go for it, you should be able to winch it back on. Once you get out to the lake you should be fine. I haven't fished since the 70s or 80s, so I don't know how the fishing is.


ha ks


----------



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

Nope


----------



## CWINST (Nov 3, 2017)

Think I will be ok with 14 foot aluminum tracker 25hp?


----------



## CWINST (Nov 3, 2017)

Or is this just for canoes and kayaks only?


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

This thread is a few years old. I use to fish four mile lake back in the late 70s thru the early 90s. I use to launch an aluminum bass boat back then fairly easy for it being a rustic no dock launch. Drove thru there a few years ago and noticed what looked like an island in the lake. Never had one before so I'm guessing the water level dropped so much, that had to be bottom. The DNR put a big culvert tube between four mile and the Marl pits. Tube goes under the road going back to the pits. Wonder if that's what really dropped the lake water level. Anybody out there may be able to shed some light on the subject. Kinda thought I'd take a ride back down to four mile to do some ice fishing but not sure it's worth it.


----------



## milanmark (Apr 10, 2012)

johnIV said:


> This thread is a few years old. I use to fish four mile lake back in the late 70s thru the early 90s. I use to launch an aluminum bass boat back then fairly easy for it being a rustic no dock launch. Drove thru there a few years ago and noticed what looked like an island in the lake. Never had one before so I'm guessing the water level dropped so much, that had to be bottom. The DNR put a big culvert tube between four mile and the Marl pits. Tube goes under the road going back to the pits. Wonder if that's what really dropped the lake water level. Anybody out there may be able to shed some light on the subject. Kinda thought I'd take a ride back down to four mile to do some ice fishing but not sure it's worth it.


Lawsuit over lake levels long time ago... culvert was to get to the court ordered lake levels agreed upon.... back around late 80's.... also I had a spearing shanty on the lake for a number of years, I speared an 8 pounder and my buddy a 10 the last year I speared... wife two kids and a mortgage payment put an end to that! Crime was a problem at the public launch so I launched at the boat rental in the summer.... when that closed I quit fishing the lake, no idea what current events is. Would love to fish it again just hate using that public launch. Anyways I know at the time before and after the culvert I never saw a difference in lake levels... the whole lake was shallow excpet for the NW quarter where they dredged and the marl pits... wowuld go from 2-3 feet to 30' NW area... great lake I miss it but now I play with walleyes in the DR and Lake Erie so I'm ok but still love a nice quiet lake!


----------



## milanmark (Apr 10, 2012)

https://www.washtenaw.org/AgendaCenter/ViewFile/Minutes/_08152018-793
Found this link to a meeting about the lake in 2018.... gives background and some history.

Four Mile Lake, Washtenaw County, MI
Link to DNR lake survey in 1995


----------

